# Entzaubern (was kommt dabei raus)



## Tirian (10. November 2006)

Hallo

ich wollte mal fragen ob es ein addon gibt mit dem man sehen kann was vermutlich dabei rauskommt wenn man einen gegenstand entzaubert?

hab leider noch nichts gefunden 

danke schonmal


mfg tirian


----------



## Nanimo (10. November 2006)

Versuch es mal mit Auctioneer!

http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/ser...auctioneer.html


----------



## Carcharoth (10. November 2006)

Nanimo schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mit Auctioneer!
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/ser...auctioneer.html



Auctioneer ist dazu nichtmal zwangsweise nötig. Es reicht schon wenn man Enchantrix aus dem Auctioneer-Paket benutzt.


----------



## Tupfschnabak (26. November 2006)

huhu

sorry aber ich bekomm das nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe das addon und habe eigendlich auch die funktionen im griff aber ein "Enchantrix" finde ich nirgends und kann es auch nicht irgendwie aufrufen.
wenn ich über ein item gehe zeigt er mir alles mögliche an, an- und verkaufspreis, monopol usw. aber nicht was ich daraus beim entzaubern bekomme.
kann mir noch jemand eine hilfestellung geben?


----------



## nearperf (27. November 2006)

Tupfschnabak schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> sorry aber ich bekomm das nicht hin
> 
> ...



normalerweisse wird angezeigt mit welcher prozentualen wahrscheinlichkeit was beim entzaubern raus kommt.ich kann zwar nichts entzaubern,aber ich habe den auctioneer und wenn ich über einen gegenstand mit dem cursor fahre wird das eben angezeigt.


----------



## Tupfschnabak (27. November 2006)

hab nun ja gestern etwas zwangspause gehabt und an einem dummy char rumprobiert.
enchantrix wurde bei mir nicht mit geladen. nachdem ich es manuell (/enchantrix load always)
gestartet habe lief es prima und wie du sagst steht unten die %uelle warscheinlichkeit der zu erwatrtenden dinge *freu*

vielleicht hilft meine antwort ja irgendwann nocheinmal jemanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (28. November 2006)

Tupfschnabak schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> sorry aber ich bekomm das nicht hin
> 
> ...


http://enchantrix.org

Anleitung


----------

